# Shipping Furniture



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, I will soon be moving from the UK to Athens and am weighing up my options of how to get my things over there. I don't have much, just a large screen TV, 2 seat sofa, single chair and clothes. I have been quoted a price of £1200 for 100 cubic feet on a truck. Is this about right? What are my other options? I know to Spain it's easy to hire a van to drive on way but I expect there is much more traffic going between the two countries so its easier to arrange. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Call Panos at YASATRANS 08707565975

He is based in Bolton and moves furniture etc back and forth to Greece. I recommend you use a Greek mam as he knows all the rules and regs. 
Ps I don't know this man but my friend owns a furniture storage and removal business and they tell me that Panos is often at there place collecting etc. and he gives a very good service


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Great, thanks, I will give him a call

David


----------

